# Questions about Boots



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 7, 2009)

Are there specific types of boots that are designed for EMTs or do people just wear generic work boots? And are there specific attributes that boots need to have? 

I have a pair of steel-toed "extremely water resistant" 14 eye boots that go about halfway up my calf - would those be acceptable?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 7, 2009)

i would recommend any comfortable pair of boots that is also water resistant. Boots that provide some ankle support have been required in many courses i have taken. i like the kind that have a zipper down the medial side. ultimately go for comfort. I beliece mine are Altamas 5 inch


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been told OSHA requirements are for boots that cover the ankle.  

I have a pair of Magnum quarter boots with a composite toe that I really like.  Comfy and protective.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends what you are looking for but the Army Infantry Boot in black is  a great boot and can be had cheaply on the bay. Also takes a glossy shine, very waterproof and extremely comfortable.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, it sounds like my boots would work fine. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 7, 2009)

Most comfy boot I've ever used for EMS work was the Rocky 1st Med... They don't make that any longer. The only problem I'd had with those boots is that my heels would wear through the liner after about 18 months, and then through the Crosstech liner a couple months after that. They were relatively inexpensive. Probably in another year or so, I'll be on the search for new boots myself...

And absolutely go for comfort...You're going to be wearing them pretty much all day. You don't want your boots to be the source of much foot pain.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 8, 2009)

I still maintain that the most comfortable boot I've ever worn were my water resistant, 8" Bates boots.  I now know that style is called station boots (with the zipper) but I love them.  VERY comfortable.  I'm in need of a new pair though, the outsides are getting pretty worn.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.rockyboots.com/Product-Details/4357/1600FQ0002049/Rocky_Fort_Hood_Waterproof_Duty_Boot/

These are the boots I have.  I only paid $75 for them and have never had a major problem.  My only complaint is that my heel has worn through the lining in the right boot and it gets caught on my heel sometimes when I try to take my foot out... this is after owning them and using them every day for an extended period of time.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 8, 2009)

I've always loved my Converse 'Tac' Boots. Very comfy with the convenient zipper running down the side.


----------



## wvditchdoc (Sep 8, 2009)

These are what I wear over here, Danner TFX. Super comfy and have held up well. I am fairly certain they make a black bersion. I have a Hot Weather pair and a Temperate (waterproof) pair.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 9, 2009)

*Wear your cheap boots into messy calls and crime scenes.*

You might need to clean them, toss them,:huh: or submit them as evidence.


----------



## Sail195 (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got My Haix R2's in and there awesome, by far the most comfortable and well built boots I have owned!


----------



## NEMed2 (Sep 10, 2009)

Check what the company/organization recommends.  Some require steel toe.

Otherwise, go for comfort/functionality.  If you like what you have, stick with it.


----------



## nomofica (Sep 11, 2009)

I have Original SWAT tacticals for working security. Highly suggest you don't use them for EMS...


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

Danner Acadia + Dr. Scholl's inserts are what protect my feet. Do some research and you'll find that everyone who has owned a pair, will never wear anything else. There's a reason for that. They're expensive, but it evens out when you have to buy a new $60-70 pair of Bates zip-ups every year.


----------



## thedawg6 (Oct 15, 2009)

check out the Adidas GSG9 boots.


----------



## Luno (Oct 15, 2009)

thedawg6 said:


> check out the Adidas GSG9 boots.



The old GSG9 boots were much better than the new ones, the Berettas aren't bad, the old Bates Sidewinders were pretty decent as well, put a lot of time in those...


----------



## resq330 (Oct 23, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> http://www.rockyboots.com/Product-Details/4357/1600FQ0002049/Rocky_Fort_Hood_Waterproof_Duty_Boot/
> 
> These are the boots I have.  I only paid $75 for them and have never had a major problem.  My only complaint is that my heel has worn through the lining in the right boot and it gets caught on my heel sometimes when I try to take my foot out... this is after owning them and using them every day for an extended period of time.




I have the same boots.  I've had them for several years are still good boots.


----------



## ATL-MEDIC (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd go with Danner Acadia or Danner Patrol (the short version of the Acadia)


----------

